# error 0175, bad crc1, stop post task



## nor_wester (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi there,

I have an IBM A21e Laptop, which has suddenly thrown up this error. I'm not that great on computer jargin, is it something which can be easily sorted, or a major problem..

I have seen numerous postings on sites, and via searching google for answers to no avail.
Can someone please help me..


Regards Lindsay :sayno:


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds expensive, I'm afraid!

Here is IBM's explanation of the error codes.

What your machine is telling you is that a chip on your Motherboard is faulty and the only way to repair it is a new system board.

It is probably worth finding out how much IBM would charge you to repair it but I very much doubt you'd get much change from £500.


----------



## nor_wester (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for your help, really appreciated


----------



## yadavrakesh1 (Jun 17, 2008)

My laptop type-2628-f7j S.No. 97-95rbt giving error :-
175:bad crc1,stop POST task

Toshiba estudio printer firmware for updation.


----------



## yadavrakesh1 (Jun 17, 2008)

please give exchange documents


----------

